# Rotary Table Score



## Thoro (Apr 30, 2015)

Picked this up at a yard sale for $150.  Barely used, just dirty and a little rusty from sitting around I think.  10" rotary indexing table with tailstock, 4 jaw Chuck and indexing plates. 

So I was thinking it would probably be a little big for my rf45 clone and was going to sell it to finance a smaller rotab, but a friend of mine is trying to talk me into keeping it for use now and future larger mill upgrades. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## toag (Apr 30, 2015)

good deal!  definitely keep it, it looks like my phase2 and they have a very flat profile, should fit under a rf45, and would be perfect for a larger mill... youre getting a larger mill right?


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 30, 2015)

OK! You definitely suck. I just ordered pretty much the same table (phase 11) with a three jaw and adapter plat on the Enco 25% sale. No tail stock, no divider setup, $522 shipped.  Great score, hope it works out well for you. I've been wanting one ever since I got the mill, should open up a lot of new territory for me. Cheers, Mike


----------



## hman (Apr 30, 2015)

GREAT score!  I'm absolutely amazed that this kind of item would show up at a *yard sale*!!!!  I like where I live ... but sometimes wish I could spend a year or so back East, just to see what I could find.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice score.   And


----------



## Thoro (May 1, 2015)

toag said:


> good deal!  definitely keep it, it looks like my phase2 and they have a very flat profile, should fit under a rf45, and would be perfect for a larger mill... youre getting a larger mill right?



Eventually I want to get a knee mill.....Problem is space.  The RF45 is a nice machine for what it is, but I think it's just a dog of a machine, the one I have that is.....but I won't complain, considering I spent $100 on it.



FOMOGO said:


> OK! You definitely suck. I just ordered pretty much the same table (phase 11) with a three jaw and adapter plat on the Enco 25% sale. No tail stock, no divider setup, $522 shipped.  Great score, hope it works out well for you. I've been wanting one ever since I got the mill, should open up a lot of new territory for me. Cheers, Mike



That was where I was at too.  I wanted one ever since I got my mill....but I wa always trying to find an 8"  Been lookin and looking, and now in the last 3 months I've practically been tripping over larger rotary tables.



hman said:


> GREAT score!  I'm absolutely amazed that this kind of item would show up at a *yard sale*!!!!  I like where I live ... but sometimes wish I could spend a year or so back East, just to see what I could find.



Yeah, it's funny, anymore I don't even think twice if I see items like this in unusual places.  The guy I bought it from was very cool and he gave me a great deal.  I showed up early and uninvited to his yard sale and helped him set up (a little tactic I use to get better deals)


----------



## kingmt01 (May 11, 2015)

Wow! Congrats on that find. I just spent $300 on a 6" & it isn't very well made. No deals around here to be had.


----------



## A618fan2 (May 12, 2015)

Nice!  I wana go yard salein' in your neck of the woods - all I see here is clothes and yard junk.

John


----------



## kingmt01 (May 13, 2015)

I quit yard yard selling because it is ether junk or they want more then I can buy it new & have it delivered.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 24, 2015)

I think your selling it on Craigslist now. Saw it listed for$600 or best offer , that's one way to make money.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks to me like you bought a 4 jaw chuck for a good price and they threw in a free 10" rotary table, tail stock & index plates.
Another Pro...... Lifting that 10" off & on your mill a few times is gonna give you some big biceps for "free" too.

Hope your luck holds out till you get that mill!

Amigo


----------

